# It's Hip to be Square and this beauty is very Square.



## TheBossQ

At first I was asking myself, "how can .065 be acceptable?". Then I realized the unit of measure was mm. That translates to .0025". Plenty accurate and looks fantastic. I like that tab and really like that chunk of stainless steel for the blade. I can see why you wrote "without flex or distortion".

And as far as cost prohibitive … well it's never good news when they don't even list the price on the website. "Call for pricing". And sit down first.

Congrats, it looks like a great tool.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
one tool to be dreamed about even though good layout tools is essentiel 
to get fair results in the other end

note : Crown make an adjusble square too and can be bought a lot cheaper at Axminster tools in england
than Colon Clenton´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

It's a good thing I'm a rehabilitated square addict now.


----------

